# Online Journal



## Energizerkitty (Feb 11, 2012)

February 11, 2012
mid Carb day

Woke up 30 minutes before my alarm...sure could of laid there all day, but I got myself down to the arc machine for 40 minutes. 

Meal1 sweet potatoes with egg whites 
Three more meals of chicken or fish w/ oatmeal
meal 5 fish and asparagus
This last meal I happen to be making right now is egg whites and some spinach(this is one of my favorites when I put some all purpose salt and once again Frank 's red hot.

Today was a day of no lifting. It was also one of the coldest days. I wore my parka all day.
????????????????????????
February 10, 2012 

Early morning rise and shine for that morning cardio! Definitely had a cup of coffee, it makes it easy when I leave a full pot in the refrigerator ...live being prepared for the next day. Once again, incline walking with my BCAAs. It seemed to go on forever... I was rewarded though with some 1/2 cupcup oatmeal and 5egg whites covered with Frank's red hot sauce.

Preworkout and glute. 30mins prior to training 

Legs light:
Warm up..
Leg extension 15reps 60lbs 4sets  
prone leg curl 12reps 40lbs 4sets 

Lift-
Superset1:
Split leg press 12reps 90lbs20lbs 4sets
single roman dead lift 12reps 12lb Dumbbell 4sets

Superset2:
lunging step ups 12reps 20lbs 4sets
ball crunches 15reps 4sets
ball plank 45secs 4sets

Tuck ups 15reps 4sets rest 30sec
30mins of step mill to finish it off!

Post workout: protein, glute, and 1/2 cup oatmeal

In all it was a really good day! 
??????????????????
Febuary 9, 2012 

Oh my....what a day!

Got my "No Carb" day started with some egg whites, spinach, and some coconut oil(good fat), at 6 this morning before my training Delts and Biceps with my trainer. We did some great movements, really focused on keeping my traps out of my exercises and making sure to.lift from the shoulder. I was so excited when it was nearing the end of our session abs he said those magic words..."we are going to do one bicep exercise." It has been about 2 weeks since I was allowed to train them. Arms is one of my favor things to train!

I got my 30 minutes of incline walking in and look forward to another tonight. I am saving my legs for a leg session tomorrow with some step mill then.
????????????????????????
February 8, 2012

 I have started off with a great day! 

Did my 40 minutes of step mill this morning with my BCAAs...I do have to say I do actually look forward to this in the morning. Just gets my day off to the right start! And it always makes my first meal of the day taste so good. Especially on those low carb days like today, that always me a 1/2 cup of oatmeal with cinnamon, nutmeg, and some stevia, accompanied by my 3oz of chicken(ran out of hard boiled eggs last night) with a bit of brown mustard. While the rest of the day is tilapia, egg whites, chicken, asparagus, and spinach, except post workout where I get some more yummy oatmeal with my protien shake.

Today is a bit of a rest day, I will be training calves and abs, with and additional 30 mins of step mill this evening! Sometimes I look forward to a rest day from any true lifting.

9 weeks and 2 days until the Northern! Bring on the conditioning!

The happy Energizerkitty


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to IM.

Looks as if you got it together.


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

Febuary 12, 2012
Low carb day

Woke a bit late and decided to lay in bed for a while, fiddling on that addiction Facebook! After about an hour of doing that I decided I needed to be a contributing part of society so I got myself down to the gym, with my BCAA's and SAMe, to watch some much needed "White Collar" episodes while I pounded away on the elliptical for 40mins...just long enough to see an entire, no commercial show(thank god for smart phone with Netflix app).

Meal1 consisted of my classic egg whites and oatmeal with a nice iced coffe to wash it down at the end. I do my coffee at the end to make sure I don't suppress my appetite.

I got my second one in just around 12pm. I made the truck all the way down to the 24 Hour on Arapahoe and Parker road, this one is big. 

Abs, calves, and cardio!!!

Superset1
Calvert holds- hold down for 10, count up for 4, hold up 10, count down for 4....repeat 5 times ending with 5 classic up and down reps.
Ball roll outs 12 reps, on the smallest ball I could find
Ball crunches with hips lifted, small movement 15 reps
Ball plank 45sec
Rest 60secs for 4 sets

Twisting tuck up 12 reps each side, 4 sets with 60 second rest
-These kill me!

Finished out with 20min interval on step mill.

Post workout yummies half cup oatmeal, protien shake with glut, and 3oz chicken

8 weeks and 6days until the Northern!



-—————————
Febuary 13, 2012
Low carb day

Started my morning off great, nice relaxing breakfast of 1/2 oatmeal and 5 egg whites and one yolk. I had to make sure that I had some good nutrition in my system before my trainer kicked my butt in the gym...that's right it is back day!

I trained today with no pre workout or coffee...a bit of an experiment last week I had three days in a row that I didn't use a pre workout and got some of the biggest pumps ever. I am still trying to pin point it in my diet or in the order of things performed was the cause. My gut is telling me in was based in my nutrition.

Back day 830am
Superset1
Close grip lat pull 12reps, ascending weight, 4 sets
Wide straight arm pulldown 12reps, ascending weight, 4 sets

Bent over barbell row 12 reps, 4 sets

Single lat pull 10 reps(hold first 2), acscending weight, 4sets

Seated high rope row 12 reps, ascending weight, 4 sets

Cardio:
1st-40min of step mill with several intervals
2nd to be completed-30min step interval 

Today's lifting session I have to say was a struggle...but it wasn't anything a venti americano could not fix. I got one before completing my first cardio session of the day


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 13, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Welcome to IM.
> 
> Looks as if you got it together.


Well thank you! I sure am trying!

Kat


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 18, 2012)

.ExternalClass .ecxhmmessage P{padding:0px;}.ExternalClass body.ecxhmmessage{font-size:10pt;font-family:Tahoma;}Feb 14, 2012
NO Carb

Got my 40mins of AM Cardio on an empty stomach...that INcline walking loved me!! he-he...I was a little sad though, the TV was not working and I left my head phones in the car, whch was going to be a 10min walk to go get them(not worth it).

REWARD; aspragus, Spinach, Scramble with some Franks Red HOT...I think I might be a Franks Addition...how will I know for sure? Is it a problem if I drink it straight out of the bottle? Its just Sodium...hehe! 

Another Reward;PLus I have no idea what I would do if I Crystal Light Mango Tea did not exist. I think It is one of the wonders of the world! I like it more than Soda!

I had Chest and Triceps;
Dumbbell Chest Press- 40lbs, 12 reps, 4 sets
- lower weight, no spot

Superset 1
Close grip Dumbell Press-15lbs, 15 reps, 4 sets
Single Arm Tricep Complex-8lbs, 12reps, 4sets

SuperSet2
Low to High fly-7.5lb, 10reps, 4sets
Cable Chest Press - 7.5lb, 12reps, 4sets
-Flowing from one the to the next

Superset3
Long Head Push Downs 60lbs, 12reps, 4sets
UP to the Girls Push Downs- 60lbs, 12reps, 4sets
-That is what I like to call them, I let my elbows fold back and keep the straigh bar close to my body, coming up to the girls and pushing it right back down

Kicker!
-kick backs with a flick-
-kick backs with twist-
-5lb, 10reps, 4sets
flowing from one to the next

Reward- Scoop of Chocolate Whey Isolate IronMagLabs Inc, Protein Powder, mixed into 8 oz of coffee....yummies!

Febuary 15, 2012
HIgh Carb Day 

Straigh forward day, Am Cardio and No lifting

Febuary 16, 2012
MID CARB DAY

Meal 1 was a bit of a choke to get down, 1/2 cup of oatmeal with my egg whites

had my 730am session with Brian...he walked in with a purpose thats for sure. I could see his grin from across the gym as a skipped to my way...I know I was in for a beating! Just like every other Thursday we went through the delt movements...but with this little grin I knew there was going to be more than ususal, and there was. Everything was Supersetted to the MAX for a reminder of why we are here...we are not just good friends, he is here to help me achieve whatever I want to put to the grind. Reminding me of
-my Goals; what I need to complete them
-my life, what to be thankful for
And Lastly...and most important
-my Diet, 80% of your look is your diet 

Got my Cardio in laster that day, it felt pretty darn good!

Febuary 17, 2012
LOW CARB DAY

30mins of step mill at the 24 hour Fitness on Colorado Blvd...the one place I feel like I can get on a stepmill in the middle of the morning.

REWARD! Spinach, cilantro, eggwhite scramble, from Snooze with a great friend!...I Brought my own oatmeal, I can not count on any place to not put milk of sugar in it. The 4 times I tried ordering plain oatmeal any where they decided that I said,"please put brown sugar and maple sugar in it pretty please!"

I was able to get a great nap in! before heading off for a Leg workout!

30mins before workout-Creatine, NO2, and a cup of coffee

Warm Up:
Super set 5sets
Prone Hamstring curl-12reps, 40lbs
Leg Extention-15reps, 50lbs
no rest in between the 5 sets...just walking time from mechine to mechine

Leg work out
Super set for 4 sets
Split weight leg press-12reps/12reps, 90lbs plus sled
walking lunges-20reps, 15lb Dumbells


7set leg extention- 7/7/7reps, 40lbs, 7 sets, 60sec break
7 with toes turned in
7 with toes turned out
7 with toes square

I was able to do this work out in roughly 30 mins, it kicks my butt!

Post Workout- 8oz of coffee mixed into my IronMagLabs INC Iso. Protein, once again with some Cinn.

Postwork out meal-1/2 cup oatmeal and 3 oz of chicken

Febuary 18, 2012
LOW CARB DAY

Fasted Cardio for 30 mins
With my Normal Breakfast!

More will come tonight with my cardio...PLus I started my GOODIE Box today!

Kat


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 18, 2012)

Training is looking awesome! Killer dedication EK!


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice journal!

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Energizerkitty Parker & Arapaho I'm from CO
also I go sims& alameda!


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 19, 2012)

February 19, 2012
NO CARB

I tooksome SAMe and a fat burner a half hour before my cardio. I feel like SAMe really helps my brain function on a no Carb day.

30min of fasted cardio, accompanied by my BCAAs and a cup of Joe. 

REWARD-7 egg whites, 1.5oz of spinach, 1.5oz of asparagus, all mixed together in a pan with some Franks red hot. My fat source today has been coconut butter with stevia and Cinnamon on it...so yummy! It is actually becoming a vice for me! After I am done eating I like to take my multi vit and a bit of Taurine for some tired muscles.

During the day I have had the same meal...just had a craving for it. Something that did sneak its way w into my third meal was some crystal light mango peach tea with some pink lemonade magnesium powder...so.good and it makes me feel relaxed for my afternoon napping time...it usually rolls into my next meal time. But you have to sleep to grow big and strong, like momma used to say.

My night cardio should be fun...I am going to hit up the stairmaster and show it who the real master is...well sure try! Ha-ha


----------



## GEZA (Feb 19, 2012)

good journal!


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 23, 2012)

Febuary 20, 2012
High carb day

Morning sups- SAMe, LeanFuel Extreme by IronMagLabs, Taurine, BCAAs that happen to taste rather yummy! And don't forget my trusty sidekick, "Gallon" the jug of Crystal Light!

Made it to the gym in record time and pounded out my 30 minutes on the StairMaster...

Reward- my classic breakfast, egg whites and oatmeal
Sups- Multi Vit, EFAs

Pre workout 30mins prior
Training-Back, abs, and interval cardio
Warm up;
Close grip pull ups- 8reps for 5 sets
Ball roll outs- 15 reps, 5 sets

Workout-
Superset1-4sets
Wide straight arm pull down- 15reps, 70lbs
Straight leg fixed sit ups- 12reps
Ball crunches-15reps

Superset2-4sets
Kneeling Dumbbell row elbow high- 12reps, 15lbs
Kneeling Dumbbell row- 12reps, 15lbs
Back extensions(leg movement)- 12reps

Wide barbell row underhand- 12reps, 70lbs, 4sets

Cardio- 30minutes, StairMaster intervals, 10 rounds
1 min low-60 steps per min
2 min high-90 steps per min

REWARD- my "mocha"- scoop of IronMagLabs Chocolate Isolate Protien with 8oz of coffee and a dash of cinnamon, accompanied by a teaspoon of stevia.---I really do look forward to this after every workout!
——-———
February 21, 2012
Mid Carb Day

Morning sups- SAMe, LeanFuel Extreme by IronMagLabs, Taurine, BCAAs that happen to taste rather yummy! And don't forget my trusty sidekick, "Gallon" the jug of Crystal Light!

Morning cardio-30minutes of StairMastering..hehe

Reward- classic breakfast, egg whites and oatmeal
Sups-Multi Vit, EFAs

Prewokout 30mins before
Training- Chest and Triceps
Warm up;
Chest press- 
Set1-20reps, 25lbs
Set2-15reps, 30lbs
Set3&4-12reps, 35lbs
Tricep pushups- 12reps

Workout-
Superset1-4sets- flat bench
Dumbbell fly- 15reps, 15lbs
Tricep complex- 12reps, 8lbs

Superset2-4sets on cable cross
low to high fly-12reps, 7.5lbs
Incline chest press- 15reps, 7.5lbs
No rest

Superset3-4sets high cable
Long head push down(elbows flared,using rope attachment)-12reps, 70lbs
"up-girls" pushdowns(elbows fold back, straight bar attachment)- reps, 70lbs

Burn out- 2sets(failure)
single arm tricep extensions- 20reps, 20lbs

Reward! My IronMagLabs isolate Protien "Mocha" and some amazing sushi!!
------------------
February 22, 2012
Low Carb Day

 Morning sups- SAMe, LeanFuel Extreme by IronMagLabs, Taurine, BCAAs that happen to taste rather yummy! And don't forget my trusty sidekick, "Gallon" the jug of Crystal Light!

AM cardio-30minutes of StairMastering

Reward! Classic breakfast
Sups- Multi Vit and EFAs

Pre workout 30mins prior
Training-abs, calves, and interval cardio
Workout-
Superset1- 4sets
Toe raise-5 10/10 count, 5 single timing, 60lbs
Ball roll outs- 20reps

Toes raises- 8reps in, 8 reps out, 8 forward, 60lbs, 4sets
Leg lifts(roman chair) 20reps, 4 sets, 45sec rest
Ball crunches- 20reps, 4sets, 45sec rest

Cardio- 16mins
1min- 60spm-forward
1min-110spm-forward
1min-70spm-forward
2min-90spm-backwards
3 rounds
1min-60spm-forward

Reward! My IronMagLabs Mocha
Meal-sweet potato and chicken
--------------------
February 23, 2012
Low Carb Day

Waking at 6am so that I can get my food in at least a hour before my training session with Brian. Looks like it is going to be so shoulders and cardio!

Cardio- easy 40mins on Stair Master at level 5. Saving my legs for Friday "puke day"

Reward! My IronMagLabs Mocha
Sweet potatoes and egg whites

Scheduled for later is some Interval Cardio and some Biceps

Ps. I really can't wait so long in between postings...luckily I have a pretty darn good memory, otherwise I would have nothing in my journal...also I have not having Internet!


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you. It is hard to stay up to date. But I am learning.

Kat


----------



## getalpha (Feb 23, 2012)

well done,good luck.


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. I need all.the luck I can get!!


----------



## Energizerkitty (Feb 24, 2012)

February 23, 2012(cont)

Headed to the gym nice and late. I have been going to this gym that at 5pm is pretty darn dead, I get on what equiptment I want when I want. Got to love it!

Trained-Biceps and Interval Cardio
Workout-
Dumbbell Hammer Curl- 12 reps, 15lbs
right into
Dumbbell Curl -12reps, 15lbs

Cable curl- 
20reps, 40lbs
15reps, 50lbs
12reps, 60bls
10reps, 60lbs(failure)

Bicep curl-7/7/7reps, 7.5lbs, 4 Sets
Bottom half, top half, full range

INTERVAL CARDIO-30 mins
1min 60spm forward
1min 110spm forward
1min 60spm forward
2min 85spm backards
-6 rounds 

Reward! Egg Whites and Spinach

February 24, 2012
No Carb Day

Started off my day with some SAMe, Lean Extreme, and some BCAAs to drink through my 40min ellip. Session.

Got a bit of a rude awaking...I was coming down with the "sickness"..I rest of my day has consisted of sleeping and drinking water. I have not wanted to eat but I sure made myself anyway. And for that I am skipping a day of lifting, today was supposed to be legs...made me a little sad;-(


----------



## Energizerkitty (Mar 7, 2012)

February 25, 2012
High carb day

I had to take a back seat to training today...being sick got the best of me. But you better believe that I was itching to get back in the gym.

February 26, 2012
Mid carb day

I was way to stubborn to take a back seat like I was told....I got right on my cardio in the morning, the step mill gave me no attitude...it just sat there and took my abuse I was dishing out. That morning I took my morning sups like a good little girl; SAMe, taurine, Halo Extreme, and LeanFuel Extreme, both by IronMagLabs Inc.

Reward...my favorite, oatmeal and egg whites.

Training legs
Warmup:5 sets no rest
Leg extention 15reps, 70lbs
Prone hamstring curl 12reps, 40lbs

Workout;
Single leg squats(smith mech)- 10reps each leg, 30lbs
Split weight leg press- 12reps each foot

Wide stance smith squats(basements) 12reps, 70lbs, 4 sets
- Down to 90, then half way up, and right back down, pulsing motion

Reverse hack squats(power sled)- 7reps/7reps wide and up on toes, 90lbs, 4 sets
- start with classic ones, then switch to pushing up on to toes

Finished with a 7 set of leg extensions, 7 toes in/out/forward, 45 sec rest, 5 sets, 50lbs

Interval cardio 30mins I really do love this!!!

Reward!!! IronMagLabs Inc Chocolate isolate protein with coffee and cinnamon, egg whites, and sweet potatoes....plus I got a massage, in front of a wood burning fire...so beautiful and relaxing! Big thanks goes out to Renee for that.
-------------------
February 27, 2012
Low carb day

Morning sups, with 40mins of step mastering!! I think that the trainers are starting to think I am a bit crazy. I always use the same step mill and i am there between 810am and 830 like clockwork!*

Reward...oatmeal and egg whites*

Training Back
Warm up-
Independent straight arm lateral pull down- 12reps, 30lbs, 4sets
Close grip pull ups- 8reps, 4sets

Workout:
Superset 1-4sets
Close grip lat pulls- 12reps, 110lbs
Straight arm pull downs(forward/wide)- 12reps, 70lbs

Sngle Bent over dumbbell rows-
20reps, 25lbs, 1set
15reps, 40lbs, 1set
12reps, 50lbs, 1set
10reps, 60lbs, 2sets-feel like I could have gone heavier!

Superset 2- 4 sets, 45 sec rest
Elbow high row- 10reps, 15lbs
Elbow in row-12reps, 15lbs

Cardio: interval step mill*
1min 60 spm
1min 110spm
1min 60 spm
2min 90 spm(backwards)
6 rounds for a total of 30mins

Reward!!! My protein shake from IronMagLabs Inc., turkey, and sweet potatoes.
--------------------------
February 28, 2012
No carb day

Morning sups and 40mins of step mill...same StairMaster as always, I am liking listening to the radio as of late while doing morning cardio. Makes it go by faster I think.

Reward. Spinach, Egg white omelet, and a Tbsp of coconut oil of some much needed fat.

Training: Chest, triceps, and core
Warm up-
Incline DB chest press- 20 reps, 25lbs, 4sets

Work out:
Superset1
Chest fly-15reps, 15lbs
Ball crunches 20reps

Superset2
Champagnes 12reps, 20lbs
Ball roll ins(feet) 15reps
Plank 45sec

Superset3
High fly (cable cross)- 12reps, 12.5lbs
Low fly- 12reps, 7.5lbs
Cross body toe touch(bosu) 12reps each side

Superset4
Cable chest press-12reps,
Weighted ball crunch

Superset5
Long head push down-12reps, 70lbs
Girls push down- 12reps, 70lbs

Tricep push up(hands together) 12reps, 4sets

Cardio 30 mins step mill

Reward!!! Protein shake, turkey, and asparagus.
--------------------
February 29, 2012
No carb day

A regular Wednesday, starting with morning cardio 40 mins on the step mill!!
*
Reward was a 6 egg white omlete with spinach and some frank red hot...really it was some egg with my franks red hot!...I have been known to when the bottle is pretty much empty, to put it right up to my lips and get every last drip.

Trained some really light abs...*
100 crunches
4sets of 45sec planks on the ball with 30 sec rest
Cross body knee-ins on the bosu, 12 slow, 12 fast for 4 sets
With 30mins of stair mastering!

Reward IronMagLabs Inc. Chocolate isolate protien powder mixed in my favor iced coffee!!
-------------------
March 1, 2012
High carb

Morning sups- SAMe, LeanFuel Extreme and Halo Extreme by IronMagLabs Inc.,and my yummy BCAAs

40mins of Morning mastering the steps

Reward- half cup of oatmeal and egg whites, an iced coffee, and a huge glass of ice water with my *Multi Vit & EFAs

Training shoulders and biceps
Warm up-
Rear delt cable cross fly- 15reps, 30lbs, 4sets

Workout
Superset1-4sets
Incline Rear Fly-12reps, 8lbs
Seated rotating military DB Press- 12reps, 12lbs
Rest 60sec

Superset2-4sets
Single incline Lat Raises-12reps, 8lbs
turned down lat raises- 12reps, 8lbs
Rest 60secs

Wide upright rows-12reps, 40lbs

30mins step mill

Reward! Chocolate isolate protien from IronMagLabs Inc. With coffee!
------------------
March 2, 2012
Mid carb day

Morning sups- SAMe, LeanFuel Extreme and Halo Extreme by IronMagLabs Inc.,and my yummy BCAAs...fallowed by mastering the stepping for 40mins

Reward Tokyo Joes!!!

No training today.
-----------------------
March 3, 2012
Low carb day

No morning cardio instead I decided to train legs this morning.
Warm up- 4 sets, no rest
leg extension-12reps,60lbs
Prone hamstring curl- 10reps, 40lbs

Workout-
Wide stance smith squats- 12reps, 50lbs, 4sets
Smith lunges-12reps, 50lbs, 4sets
Down hill lunges-12reps each leg
Walking lunges-20
Single leg RDLs-15reps
Leg extension 7set, 60lbs
No cardio

Reward- brown rice and chicken with my protein shake*
-----/-------------------
March 4,2012
Low carb day

Morning sups- SAMe, LeanFuel Extreme and Halo Extreme by IronMagLabs Inc.,and my yummy BCAAs
40mins of stepping

Trained Abs and Cardio
Cross Body Toe touches on Bosu Ball-12reps, 4sets
Weighted Crunches on Ball-15reps, 4sets
Cross Body Knee ins-12slow, `12 fast, 4sets
Straight leg lift with hips-20reps, 4 sets, 45 sec rest

20mins intense step interval

Reward- IronMagLabs Inc. Chocolate Isolate Protein in Coffee with some cinnamon....meal...PHO95-Mixed Greens, Cucumbers, with chicken in Fish Sauce
------------------------------
March 5, 2012
No Carb Day

Morning sups- SAMe, LeanFuel Extreme and Halo Extreme by IronMagLabs Inc.,and my yummy BCAAs
40mins of stepping

Reward- 7 egg white, spinach, and asparagus, omelet with a Tbsp of Coconut oil for 14g of fat...I like to cover mine with cinnamon and stevia.

Training-Back
Warmup-
Single straight arm lat pulls- 12reps, 30lbs, 4sets

Superset1-4sets
Close grip Lat Pull-12reps, 110lbs
Wide Straight Arm Pull Downs-12reps, 70lbs

Bent over DB rows- 8reps, 60lbs, 4sets

Superset2-4sets
Single Lat Pull(Iso Mech)- 12reps, 100lbs
Bent over Underhand-12reps, 60lbs straight bar

Superset3-4sets no rest
High row-12reps, 12.5lbs
Bent over Row-12reps, 12.5lbs

Cardio-30mins of interval Stepping
1min 60steps per min
1min 110 steps per min
1min 60 steps per min
2min 85 steps per min Backwards

reward- Protein Shake from IronMagLabs Inc, then once again PHO95...this place is so good. The owners name is Aaron he is a great guy, he deals my special requests to the cook with grace. The chicken is always amazing and light. It seems my portions keep getting bigger! I get three meals out of my $5.90
----------------------------------
March 6, 2012
High Carb Day

Morning sups- SAMe, LeanFuel Extreme and Halo Extreme by IronMagLabs Inc.,and my yummy BCAAs
40mins of stepping

Reward-4egg whites, 1yolk, and 1/2 cup oatmeal
Sups-Multi Vit, EFAs

Training-Chest Triceps
Superset1-4sets
Tricep push down(girls)-12reps, 70lbs
Kick backs with Twist- 12reps, 5lbs DB
Push Ups(Fingers Turned in)-12 reps

Superset2-4sets
Long Head Push Downs-12reps, 60lbs
Jumping Puch Ups-5reps with stretch at bottom for 2secs

Cardio- 30mins of Steady stepping 65steps per min
-------------------------------------
March 7, 2012
Mid Carb Day

Morning sups- SAMe, LeanFuel Extreme and Halo Extreme by IronMagLabs Inc.,and my yummy BCAAs
45mins of stepping

Reward- 3oz of Turkey and 5oz of Sweet Potatoes

Training Abs and Cardio today!


----------



## Energizerkitty (Mar 8, 2012)

March 7,2012 (cont)
Trained Abs and Cardio
Superset1-3sets
Ball Roll Ins-12reps
laying Tuck ups-12reps
Bicycles-20reps
Cross Body Toe Touches Bosu-12reps

Superset2-4sets
Leg lifts-20reps
Ball crunches with full squeeze at top-15reps

Weighted crunches- 70lbs, 15 reps, 7sets

30mins Step mill

Reward. My Favorite Chocolate Isolate Protein from IronMagLabs Inc. mixed yet again with 8oz of coffee and sprinkling of cinnamon.

Post workout meal was 5oz of sweet Potatoes and 3oz of Turkey(gotta keep it clean)
---------------------------------
March 8, 2012
got to have a great morning of Eggs and oatmeal before heading off to see my trainer for the shoulder pumping! my sups I took all before I even started my food prep to make sure my body had a good chance at them before I trained. *Side note-I am loving this Halo Extreme! I am getting stronger and dropping body fat to boot. It is a nice refresher to be staying "strong" while carb cycling as hard as I am.*

Trained Shoulders, biceps, and did 30min of Mastering!

Reward- it was the same as last night...It taste good anytime of day!

Looking forward to a night of Calves and Interval Step Mill! Maybe even a bit of Hot tub Action!...My company will be a big bottle of Crystal light and Mag Powder!

Till the next time! Kat


----------

